# Okay, I have a theory......



## curious aardvark (Sep 21, 2008)

Lots of rib rubs and bbq sauces are either very spicey or very salty - or both. 

And I have a theory. I find that standing in the smoke for either a bbq/grill/or smoke session really knocks my taste buds into a cocked hat _(translation: I can't taste anything subtle). _
The only way I can really taste what I've cooked is to save a bit and eat it the next day. I can't taste smoky at all till the next day. 

So I reckon a lot of these recipes have been developed by the cooks - because they just can't taste any flavours more subtle than the heavy duty ones. 

It's my conjecture that more subtle flavours could be used in rubs and marinades/sauces as the majority of people eating them haven't been stood in the smoke for several hours. 
Could be worth a try anyway :-) 

What do y'all think ?


----------



## meowey (Sep 21, 2008)

I have noticed the same thing.  After being exposed to smoke all day, I don't taste it.  Anything that is left over and that I eat the next day seems to be smokier.  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree with you.  I've chatted with several folks here who smoke and then freeze their smokes for eating at a later date.  We eat most everything the same day of the smoke.  But i'm the one in the smoke so I actually enjoy the smokes the next day. We don't have the freezer space to save all the smokes.   Somedays when i smoke all day and smell of Q it ruins my appetitie by the end.   As for the spices i have no idea.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 21, 2008)

same prob here...thought it was the newports LOL


----------



## 1894 (Sep 21, 2008)

Or does the smoke flavor ( translation smoke flavour ), as well as the other spices and tastes ,work its way deeper into the meat over the time in the fridge and reheating ?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 21, 2008)

I must agree, can't taste the smoke at all...and by the end of the smoke, I am no longer hungry either..
I dunno about the sauces tho at least I make mine prior to the smoke.
Happy smokes!


----------



## 1894 (Sep 21, 2008)

MH I switched from Newports to USA menthols , no change in the meat taste


----------



## richtee (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't develop rubs/seasoning mixes/marinades the day of the smoke. Or at least not while smoking it is that I plan on using the mix on. Should have already been done. We all have gone "seat of the pants" on occasion, but it's at best inadvisable.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL...whew!thanx phil!


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 21, 2008)

Same here, I do notice that if you refridgerate, and eat the next day the smoke flavor is very intence when you have it cold.


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 21, 2008)

It must be the rubs that I use are milder, as is my table sauce.  We really try to focus on the taste of the meat, and use rubs etc. to augment and support those flavors.  Generally any more spicy sauces are served on the side, so that guests can use as much as they feel.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 22, 2008)

IT's not when you develope the rubs/sauces that's the issue rich :-) 
It's when you eat the food. 

I just reckon that most of the cooks (and not hungry when the foods ready ? lol never happened to me. I'm always hungry :-) Develop rubs and sauces based on how they can taste things after standing in smoke all day. 
Hence all the chillies.


----------



## phreak (Sep 22, 2008)

I like to cleanse my palate with plenty of Corona's while smoking.  Everything seems to taste great by the time it's finally time to eat.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lets not forget about the humble roots of our passion, bad cuts of meat that is not used for anything else, may be kept longer than it should and thrown out to the African slaves back in the day. strong chiles from native american influence along with native african ingredients along with some eastern spices pilaged from the houses kitchen all come together to make strong flavors for strong meats.

We do it now out of tradition; reconized method or by instinct it just is in our blood.


----------



## teeotee (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm hungry when the meat comes off the somker. My problem is while either carving or pulling meat i'll "sample" as i go 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
As for the smoke flavour being better the next day yeah .... totally agree. We normally have leftovers for a few days (depending on what was cooked) which go towards my lunches at work. I do notice teh smoke flaour more then.
As for the sauce issue, i rarely use a sauce on the day of cooking. I like to be able to taste just the meat. If i do it's normally my own recipe which is a smoked vidalia onion sauce. I can't use too much rub on my smokes either .... it gives the wife heartburn.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Sep 22, 2008)

For along time I thought I needed to add more wood for more smoke.  I would sit at the table and have to listen to everyone say what a great smokey flavor the butts had or what eva meat I smoked that day.  Under my breath I am cursing at them thinking they don't want to hurt my feelings.   So now I sample the first day and pig out the second day.  Now I don't bother to ask about the smokey flavor.  I did have to laugh at my wife after I asked her to help me foil one time.  She commented that this probably was the her least favorite butt that time.  Then she took some to work thinking she could pawn it off them lol.  She came home and asked what I did to it.  Said nothing but it had the smokey flavor we like then.  Now when I am in conversation with someone else about the art of smoking she doesn't tell me to shut up about things that just may not seem true to her.  You should have seen her face when I pulled into a car wash and asked them if they had any butt rub. lol


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

Well  which are you talking about, the smoke flavor or rub? Or the synergistic mix of the two?

Develop rubs OUT of the smoke... beforehand. When you become experienced with what smoke brings...even down to the species of wood..you can extrapolate that onto the developing rub. THAT was what I was driving at. I KNOW what will help an apple smoke..or a hickory one...or...etc, with any wood I'm familiar with. I'm not disagreeing with your origional post..I'm trying to tell ya there's ways around your dilemma.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 22, 2008)

Remember to stop and hug once in a while then go back to work.
 Great debaiting.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  This is why I love opinions,............................. and q-view.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thank you!


----------



## gnubee (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess one way to check would be to go over to your smokin buddies place after the smoke is finished and sample his food. Then try it the next day to see if there was a difference. 

Interesting theory aardvark


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe it could have something to do with the connection between your tastebuds and sinuses. After standing around the smoker all day smelling the smoke I imagine there is plenty of smoke smell captured in the sinuses, perhaps they've just o.d.'d on the smoke. I have noticed that most of the foods I smoke seem to be better the next day or so later, except ribs. I can't seem to keep those around long enough to have leftovers.

Perhaps try wearing a chemical suit with a resperator while you smoke and see if the food taste different the first day!

OR MAYBE! It's all the beer and cocktails we drink while the food is smoking. I've read where gettin all liquored up can effect the tasebuds too!

Hmmm. I think more research is needed. I'll go get some more beer. You fire up the smoker.

Dave


----------



## richtee (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd PAY to see that.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 1, 2008)

I think your on to something here.


----------

